# Property Identified could be taking the plunge again



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have identified a property that has been used as a cafe and I will be able to set up with minimal change to the inside.

Essentially I could be in and running it incredibly soon.

It will be marketed as a coffee shop although I will be serving food.

As coffee drinkers what do you like/dislike about coffee shops at present?

What are absolute must haves in your opinion?

What really puts you off?

If walking in generally to a cafe what would you expect?

Any advice gratefully received

I'm just gathering information, I will be using speciality coffee but obviously I hope that food sales are high too, so providing great coffee along with food and hope that both exceed the customers expectations.


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Does it have Class 3 consent/kitchen facilities? How many seats? Where is it located i.e. business or more local/residential? I think answers to these questions will drive your food menu.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

RAMBLING THOUGHTS.

What type /sorts of food had you in mind ?

How many staff did you visualise ?

Depending on food type/ cost of additional catering equipment and space.

Extraction equipment. Can it be fitted. ? Where will it exhaust. Permission? COST

Staff trained and certificated to prepare food? Environmental Dept ?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

It's currently a cafe so has a3 also has extraction.

Food paninis sandwiches and baked potatoes.

Will also do pasta chilli curry etc basically things that can be prepped held and produced as a meal quickly.

Staff could run with 2 at a time, me plus 1 which would be my wife at first.

I've more than sufficient qualifications to train staff without food hygiene up to at least basic level.

The precious occupies have some equipment I'm taking off their hands.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

FURTHER THOUGHTS.

Contact local environmental dept and ask them to walk around the shop and give pointers to any potentialy required alterations/contraventions. (better to find out now)

Ditto local fire officer. (usually very helpful)

Check to see if any rent or other arrears are on the property as these can be transferred to new tenant!!

Read gas ,electric and water meters and make sure all bills have been paid

Read small print and any clauses in your agreement

Check cost and required insurances

Who is doing accounts you/your wife or accountant? VAT?

PAT test electrical equipment.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Why did the last shop fail?

Is this likely to have an effect on you?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Last shop I was running alone and got ill so as I was the only one working there it didn't help.

As for food safety I always invite them for an advisory inspection whenever I've been in a new kitchen as head chef.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think me meant the cafe that was in the premises that your going into


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I mean the premises you are looking to acquire.

It seems there was previously a cafe there, so you should look into why they stopped doing business; if there is a fatal lack of footfall or the previous cafe had a bad rep, then opening shop in that location could be a bad idea, for example.

Of course there could be a million reasons and maybe only one or two of them are relevant. But the more you know.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

Good range of seating - to accommodate single, couples or group table. So if you want to be private /out of the way - you can. Mix of seats armchairs, benches, sofa etc. That's something I like to find.


----------

